# Word of the Day: Redolent



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Redolent (adjective) -  exuding fragrance; aromatic.

The florists shop was redolent with the aroma of blossoms.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Would the term "redolent" apply to Bakery shops as well, or not to food aroma's, I wonder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Our back yard is redolent in the spring.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Would the term "redolent" apply to Bakery shops as well, or not to food aroma's, I wonder.


How's this for size?

Step into a bakery and you invariably go weak in the knees, closing your eyes while breathing deep, the air redolent of freshly baking bread.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks, Aunt Marg.

And would 'redolence' be an acceptable noun form?
Such as,
 Step through the Bakery door,  and enjoy the redolence of ovens full of baking cookie delights.

Or could we use "redulicity" instead?  

Hmm, why does the spellchecker not like that word?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thanks, Aunt Marg.
> 
> And would 'redolence' be an acceptable noun form?
> Such as,
> ...


ROFLMAO!

Would "redolence" be an acceptable noun form?

You're asking the wrong person, Kaila, as that is where English class lost me. Nouns, verbs, adverbs, adjectives, pro-nouns, compound nouns, it's all Geek, I mean Greek to me.  

My spellchecker revolts over many of these WOTD words, too!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Alright, Aunt Marg, I won't ask you about the possibility of a word 'redulenticity' then.


(example:  I question the redulenticity of the smells of many foods with artificial ingredients.   )

Please do not use "my" words, in any other circumstances, and definitely not in any English classes!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Alright, Aunt Marg, I won't ask you about the possibility of a word 'redulenticity' then.
> 
> 
> (example:  I question the redulenticity of the smells of many foods with artificial ingredients.   )
> ...


ROFLMAO!

Hmmm... you didn't happen to teach English back in the late 70's, did you, Kaila? 

Questioning the authenticity of redulenticity would be an interesting job!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

On a drive in the South Australian country-side, my nostrils were suddenly filled with the redolent fragrance of wild lavender and lemon verbena.


----------



## Chet (Oct 20, 2020)

Are skunks redolent? The fragrance need not be pleasurable I assume.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Any strong smell or odor.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2020)

I love my colognes as they are very redolent.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 20, 2020)

My son cannot walk into  stores  redolent   with strong fragrances.

I've seen him stagger out of one, hang over  their fence   trying to get fresh air.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2020)

When I was 9, my mom took me to Europe to meet her weird sisters & brothers.
In Paris, I walked into a redolent cheese shop & made it out just in time to save my lunch.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 20, 2020)

There is a place in the Adelaide Hills called Kuitpo Colony because it was once a Leprosy Mission
Now most people know it as Kuitpo Forest (pronounced ky-poh) and it is a man-made forest of Pine Trees
and when we pass by the air is redolent with Pine smell from the massive plantations of Pine Trees


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

My friend's home is usually redolent with the aroma of an unkempt litter box.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 21, 2020)

RubyK said:


> My friend's home is usually redolent with the aroma of an unkempt litter box.


Pee-ew!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Thinking back to the baby days in our house, the plastic diaper pails were always redolent with ammonia.


----------

